# Haier dehumidifier fuse problem



## Chokingdogs (Oct 27, 2012)

So I have an HDN655E unit that likes to give me fits. Worked fine for about a year or so, then it started getting ornery.

There's a little internal fuse that blows(sic) every so often. It's a 125V 12A little bitty glass one. Nobody has/had them....10A and 15A, sure, but no 12A. what I ended up getting was a 240V 12A and they worked. But same deal, fuse would pop. Sometimes a month would pass and no issue, other times it would pop w/i in a week. Just today it didnt last 12 hours. Based on what little I can see across the web, this happens when the compressor kicks on at just the right time with respect to something else, and it's a fairly common complaint about this unit.

On repair clinic the photo of the ( NLA ) circuit board shows the fuse as a 15A. Would it be possible Haier upped the amp on the fuse at some point since it may have been too low?










Also, would I be jeopardizing turning my house into a bonfire by getting a 15A fuse and putting that in? Lastly, am I currently doing that by using a fuse rated at 240V?

Thanks


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

you would be more likely to damage the compressor than burn your house down, at this point(since the board is NLA) what do you have to lose? You'll most likely be shopping for a new dehumidifier soon anyways.


----------



## sparky90 (Aug 1, 2014)

A couple of things come to mind here. !. your home line voltage could be on the low side. 2. The compressor could be stressed at starting for some reason internal to itself. 3, You may be using an extension cord to power it. 4. The outlet feeding i may have #14 wire and be far away from the panel causing a greater than normal voltage drop when the unit attempts to kick on. Any one or combination of the above will add to the fuse blowing problem. I do not see any problem in upping the fuse to 15 amps, It is typical in electricity that motors will sometimes trip the breaker when starting up and it is allowable to up the CB size as long as the motor is internally protected. Your unit probably has internal protection and therefore upping the fuse to 15A will probably fix the problem. Of course if any of the above problems can be identified as "possible" causes they should be addressed in favor of upping he fuse size, especially if you are using a outlet that has a large voltage drop or you are using an extension cord. If the problem is low line voltage from the power company then here is not much you can do about it. You see ohms power law is at work here. If the voltage goes low, he current goes high. If your voltage is on the low side then the current will exceed the 12A of the fuse so the only way is o up the fuse. I see no reason not to do it. 3A difference is not that much especially if the fuse blows when the thing is trying to start up. Now on the other hand if the fuse blows while it is running after start up, then that could mean the compressor is going bad. If you can measure your line voltage before the unit is running and then use he other part of the outlet to measure it while it is running and let us know, we can calculate if you have a soft branch circuit. A peak reading AMP PROBE used properly would tell a story also.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Maybe others have had the same problem and there may be a recall or technical bulletin out on it.

Check haier's website, click on support/customer service or google dehumidfier recalls, type in your model number and see. If so, any repairs/replacements should be covered by manufacturer. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

"Haier"--I couldn't help but notice that brand name, especially after a certain incident at Wal-Mart recently. The employees had just moved a pallet of "Haier" 4.0 cubic foot mini-fridge's into the aisle when I was in there. They were all still in the boxes with none out so one could actually see the item. My girl friend and I were standing there looking at them when an employee put a stand on top of these items with a "SALE" tag on it. The price was, ready?, $28.00 Yep, twenty-eight, $28.00 BAM!! I'll take one, don't need it, but I'll take one. I asked the employee how to get one to the front register as they would not fit into the buggy. "I'll be right back with a flat Sir", and off he went and returned just few seconds later with a flat. We put the mini-fridge on the flat and he offered to take it to the front for me. My girl friend reminded me that we had other stuff to buy but I told her I was paying for this fridge now before they changed the pricing, whether it was right or wrong. The item rang up as $128.00. WHOA!! I asked the guy who had brought out the pallet of mini-fridge's, who helped me put one on the flat, and who had brought it up front how much the fridge was, "it's $28.00" he stated. The cashier stated "it rand up $128.00". I told her to call the store manager on duty, not the head cashier, nor anyone else. A lady appeared and identified herself as the MOD and I explained what had happened. She laughed and stated that there had been a mistake on putting the sale price on the display, the mini-fridge's were actually $128.00 and certainly not $28.00. She stood there sort of laughing and I told her that ONE OF THEM was going to be sold for $28.00 and I was going to buy it. I asked the guy who had the flat where he got the $28.00 pricing for the fridge's and he pulled out some paperwork from his back pocket and showed the MOD that it plainly showed where the sale pricing was to be *$28.00!!! *I did not now that until he pulled out the paperwork. The MOD lady still tried to explain to me that there was a mistake and the fridge was $128.00. Ready for this- -I politely raised my voice so every one could here me and stated: "Ladies and Gentlemen, over on the aisle next to the paint area there is a pallet of these brand new 4.0 little mini-refrigerator's which are now on sale for the unbelievable price of only *$28.00 while supplies last". *There was a rush of shoppers headed to that area. The MOD lady almost had a heart attack. She told the employee with the flat to go and take the sale price sticker down and cover them up with something. She turned to me, with a not-so-happy look on her face and stated "do you realize what you have just done"? I replied: "Yes Ma'm, and I'm right proud of myself for doing so". She instructed the cashier to ring the unit up at $28.00. The unit works very nicely on my back porch to keep water cold for these hot summer days. Thank You Wal-Mart.


----------

